# 353 Just got laid off



## DrSparks (Jan 13, 2015)

I know most of you are aware of this but if you are laid off you have to start looking for work outside of the hall!
I'm considered an occasional EI claimant because I was in school which makes zero sense.
Anyway for the first 6 weeks I can restrict my job search to the hall but after that I have to search for work at 80% of my wage outside of the hall. 
So I'm asking anyone here on EI what your job search expectations are in regards to how many resumes to hand out a week? 
There is quite a bit of non union work but I can't see there being many at 80% ($32+) an hour. 
I'd like to hear your thoughts


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

DrSparks said:


> I know most of you are aware of this but if you are laid off you have to start looking for work outside of the hall!
> I'm considered an occasional EI claimant because I was in school which makes zero sense.
> Anyway for the first 6 weeks I can restrict my job search to the hall but after that I have to search for work at 80% of my wage outside of the hall.
> So I'm asking anyone here on EI what your job search expectations are in regards to how many resumes to hand out a week?
> ...


Good luck on your job search..:thumbsup:


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Yikes. You definitely won't find much at even close to 80% of your union rate. And here I was thinking I wanted to join that local when I move back to Toronto.


----------



## DrSparks (Jan 13, 2015)

Well the law also states that we have to find "similar work" at 80% to what we were doing prior to being laid off. And then after a set amount of weeks 70% in "any work" one is capable of doing.
I'd just like to know how many jobs I need to apply for per week/month to get EI off my back until I pick up a call.


----------



## 636to105 (Jan 27, 2015)

DrSparks said:


> Well the law also states that we have to find "similar work" at 80% to what we were doing prior to being laid off. And then after a set amount of weeks 70% in "any work" one is capable of doing.
> I'd just like to know how many jobs I need to apply for per week/month to get EI off my back until I pick up a call.


That's what kills me. "similar work" . Like what when you're not suppose to work non union; and the local would rather you collect EI then go work non union. 
Maybe go see Howard or one of the guys in organizing and salt. Then at least you could make some money and not be crossing the hall.


----------

